# 11 vs 14 - McKusick's FreeBSD Kernel Internals: An Intensive Code Walkthrough course



## igoro (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi,

There is a code walkthrough course from well known Marshall Kirk McKusick. It's from 2016 and it covers FreeBSD 11. I wonder whether it's still relevant for todays head of development, 14-CURRENT. By intuition, key parts of the kernel are not expected to be changed and/or restructured drastically during ~7 years (probably, only ZFS side is somewhat different due to transition to OpenZFS).

I'm interested in other opinions from the ones who is familiar with the course and the diff, between 11 and 14, in the parts covered by the course.

Many thanks.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 19, 2022)

The simple answer to all questions : "read the source code".








						GitHub - freebsd/freebsd-src: FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror)
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




I think the scheduler has changed a bit.


----------

